# 1936-38 Shelby? First Project Bike



## Xopher (Aug 16, 2018)

My first vintage. I think a 1936-38 Shelby that Ive been piecing back together from a yardsale find. Fun project till I found out how expensive these old bikes can be to build. But I love this thing. Im waiting on red clay torpedo grips and a nos chrome rear rack.

Which model of head badge can I put one. I like the Flying Cloud head badges but I dont know which style would be correct to this year. Anybody have one?


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 22, 2018)

Working on one as well. Believe mine to be a 36 or 37. Will post pics after while.  Mine is badged Airman Deluxe.  Wouldn't mind knowing what the era correct Shelby badge would look like myself.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 22, 2018)

Been gathering parts. Working on restoring the seat right now.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 22, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-serial-number-help-or-hinder.99634/

Hopefully that link will work.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 23, 2018)

Here's a pic of a mid to late 30s Shelby Traveler badge.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice basic bike there. Yes the money can add up pretty quickly to make it how you like it. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 27, 2018)

Speedway Special is a killer badge and period correct.  I regret no longer having one.


----------



## JRE (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice. I need to find a Bannana tank for mine.


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 30, 2018)

After looking for a couple of years I found it easier just to buy the whole bike to get a banana tank than to buy it separately!!

Anyone need a bike minus the tank??


----------



## JRE (Aug 31, 2018)

How much?


----------

